

YC Facelift: Instacart - mikektung
http://kyrobeshay.com/post/33771800624/yc-facelift-instacart

======
kanamekun
Interesting stuff! Would love to see screenshots of the original app, so I
could see how they think about their app and get a better sense for what
you've changed!

